# DIY diamond cut refurb: idea for cheap cheerful quick refurb. Input appreciated!



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Was about to spend £ 200-400 that I don't have on some bodywork but surprised myself with my ability to make it look half decent. 

You guys have helped advise me against buying new cheap alloys and against spending £220 for a cheap mobile refurb. Which leaves me with £400 diamond refurb. Again money I don't have so I thought I'd just live with it, but given my bodywork success I thought perhaps I could just give it a go and do something to make it look A LITTLE better. 

I've searched for vids and threads and think I have an idea

My alloys: 18" audi diamond cut lacquered 

My problem: scuffed edges. And I reckon some little white worms have got inside the lacquer somehow and are coming out of hibernation in the spring. In one area it looks like a whole family 

I've tried: smearing antibiotics on the wheels to kill the worms but they must be quite tough

My plan: I don't have the time or inclination to remove wheels so just something basic
1-use paint stripper to edges and worms 
2 - use some sandpaper (start with a file where needed then work up in grit to 2000 or so) to correct and clean the scuffs
3- use some auto sol metal polish on those areas once sanded
4 - pray that the colour will be similar to the rest 
5- get some halfords spray on lacquer and spray lacquer carefully to the edges

My cheap, cheerful and quick thoughts for a cheap cheerful and quick "better than nuffink" refurb

Any improvements before I start much appreciated!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Well this is really turning into a saga with these wheels...

With statements like "I don't have the time or the inclination to remove the wheels myself"

(All of the above whilst in situ on the car)

Quit whilst your ahead is my advice. Live with what you have and get it done properly when you can afford the costs. 

Doing a quick bodge will look as good as the name suggests (a bodge)


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Cheers buddy. On reflection I'm happy to remove the wheels wil actually be a lot easier than ruining my back further. 

Yeah you're right it's a saga and I apologise for being a pain. I stupidly thought £55 a wheel would sort it last year when I scuffed one. I was a bit shocked on actually doing research to learn all the ins and outs of new cheap wheels, diamond cut (I had zero idea mine were diamond cut ) and how at best it'd be painted not diamond cut which I don't want. 

Alloys are such a pain!


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

This was a set I done. Just took all the lacquer off the polished faces with wet n dry and polished them up.


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Diamond Cut*

Well done BrianMc1.
Looks a lot better for now. How long did it take?
The problem if you are OCD is that you now have a polished look and a diamond cut look mixed, unless you have done the entire surface. Also, if you do have the funds at some point to do a proper diamond cut refurb, you may have made that impossible by changing the profile of the wheel unevenly and maybe too deeply.
Tricky devils these wheels which now account for a growing share of the market because they look so good when new.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

These diamond cut wheels are getting more and more common from the factory. They look great but, they have poor durability and if damaged are complex and expensive to refurbish. I have them on my VW Golf and UP. Already had one on warranty on the UP, Golf ones are holding up fine (I keep both immaculate and protected) but any white worm I'll be claiming until they are out of warranty. Out of warranty I'll get them painted...


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Brian you're the king of kings.

That looks cool! I've decided diamond cut are such a pain that if I ever need to do a full refurb I'll probably go with shadow chrome painted so it's still bright but at least much more durable even though same price. Thanks to people on my other threads for that suggestion. Until then though I think I'll do what you suggest as tats exactly what I was thinking 

Can I ask Brian:

1) by wet and dry do you mean wet and dry sandpaper? Starting say 600 grit up to 2500 or so?
2) my research has suggested paint stripped to get rid of the lacquer. Did you only use sandpaper?
3) did you polish up with metal polish eg autosol metal polish?
4) did you re lacquer? What with? Would a cheapo halfords lacquer do the trick?
5) how long did it take you per wheel and how long has it lasted so far?


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Streeto said:


> These diamond cut wheels are getting more and more common from the factory. They look great but, they have poor durability and if damaged are complex and expensive to refurbish. I have them on my VW Golf and UP. Already had one on warranty on the UP, Golf ones are holding up fine (I keep both immaculate and protected) but any white worm I'll be claiming until they are out of warranty. Out of warranty I'll get them painted...


You're spot on streeto, as ever.

That's what I'm thinking. When one day I refurb I'll go with paint and pay the extra (ends up same cost as diamond cutting) for something like shadow chrome or hyper silver type thing. Same price as diamond but from what I'm learning much easier to maintain.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you chaps. Yes wet and dry. Not sure of the grades and yes it did take a while. As for not being able to get them done properly I never intended to have that done as the wheels were replicas and a proper refurb would have cost more than the wheels. Didn't lacquer them again just used autosol to finish them and then again every month or so depending on how fussy I was feeling. Didn't run the wheels for long after I done it but I don't see them causing a problem as long as you maintained them.


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

That looks amazing Brian. I see you did the whole wheel not just the edges?

And wot no lacquer?? Is that ok? Actually I suppose you wouldn't get the white worms finding a home in your wheels without lacquer but surely if you keep polishing you'll be eating away at the wheels?

How long did it take you per wheel?

Oh and did you use some bit on the end of a drill like I see in videos? Anyone any idea what that drill bit is? They make it look quite easy for sanding down/polishing scuffed edges. Mine are a litte more damaged than that at the edges you see...


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

If your edges are not too badly damaged you could use a small file to file them away. It took me quite a while as I didn't want to put any deep scores in the faces which would have meant more sanding / polishing. You would be going some to take away any significant amount from the wheels where you are polishing them. Don't use paint stripper as you may get it on parts of the wheel you don't want.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Just cover it up in as much hard wearing sealant as you can until you can get a proper refurb. Ive got a curb mark on mine, and I aint touching it until I can get it done professionally, it aint worth messing it up. Wait and save like Im gonna do, yes it bugs you, but it will feel much better once its done and it looks brand new.


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

nicks16v said:


> Just cover it up in as much hard wearing sealant as you can until you can get a proper refurb. Ive got a curb mark on mine, and I aint touching it until I can get it done professionally, it aint worth messing it up. Wait and save like Im gonna do, yes it bugs you, but it will feel much better once its done and it looks brand new.


Yes but what damage can I possibly do? If I was going to diamond cut then yeah don't touch but as DC is such a pain to maintain I'd go for acid dip / filler/ paint so I'm not fussed.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Brian mc21 said:


> If your edges are not too badly damaged you could use a small file to file them away. It took me quite a while as I didn't want to put any deep scores in the faces which would have meant more sanding / polishing. You would be going some to take away any significant amount from the wheels where you are polishing them. Don't use paint stripper as you may get it on parts of the wheel you don't want.


That's what I did I got a small needle file kit and dressed up the worst of my kerb damage from previous ownership for now. Still got the marks on the wheels but not nearly as bad. This will do me for now until I have the fundelations for the full refurb :thumb:


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the word fundelations.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

I hate diamond cut on wheels, not long ago bought a black edition A5 with the diamond cut rotors and I really dont like them. I did these for my dad ages ago and told him to just have them powder coated but he likes the diamond cut so I did the best I could to tidy them up

Pretty normal lacquer fail on all the wheels



After numerous wet and dry grades and polished back up 




I will probably do a similar thing to my rotors once I buy some new summer wheels. Its a little time consuming but you can get decent enough results


----------

